# $2200 for a 2 year old Meyers Drive Pro 7.5'?



## RichTJ99 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi,

A local person has a 2 year old Meyers Drive Pro 7.5' plow, he has the whole thing, including mounting brackets for my jeep. He said he bought it from the dealer for $4800. 

Is this a good deal or bad deal? My jeep has about 4-5 inches of lift & 35" MTR tires. I also have an ARB bull bar so the install might be difficult (or it might not). 

I am going to look at it tomorrow, is there anything special I should look for? Problem areas, etc?

Thanks,
Rich


EDIT: I just wanted to mention this is for my own driveway which is 600 or so feet.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

It should be basically new, offer $1800, they do seem to go for $$$$

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MEYER-STRAI...Parts_Accessories&hash=item43abe170ca&vxp=mtr


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

Main concerns with the drive pro is the polys the moldboard frame welds like to break why idk?? the other big one is if its the newer 58h pump with the round single conncetion plug a lot of times they were never cleaned and the pins like to get bent and eventually break off and then you gotta buy a whole new harness section.


----------

